# Unidentified Cichlids



## NeoBobRoss (7 mo ago)

What are these?


----------



## NeoBobRoss (7 mo ago)

_P. Socolofi?_

Hybrid?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Top is more like a Cobalt Zebra

Lower is a male Red Zebra, males can get lighter like that


----------



## NeoBobRoss (7 mo ago)

polarbearmania247,

What is a 'Goob' fish?


----------



## yohaness fledderfild (8 mo ago)

they look hybride !




Kodi nox​


----------

